# صورة القديس العظيم الانبا كاراس السائح صديق الملائكة



## engt0ta (18 فبراير 2008)

صورة القديس العظيم الانبا كاراس السائح صديق الملائكة
وشكرا خاص لمهندس مايكل سعد علي التصميم


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صورة القديس العظيم الانبا كاراس السائح صديق الملائكة*



بركة صلواته تكون معانا امين 

ميرسى جدا على الصورة الجميلة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## totty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صورة القديس العظيم الانبا كاراس السائح صديق الملائكة*

_بركته وشفاعته تكون معانا امين

ميرسى ليك_​


----------



## engt0ta (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صورة القديس العظيم الانبا كاراس السائح صديق الملائكة*

Meriamty
دائما منوار موضوعاتي ومنوار اكيد السيت ومرسي علي محبتك

totty
شكرا علي المرور وربنا يبارك حياتكم ​


----------



## allah-wahid (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صورة القديس العظيم الانبا كاراس السائح صديق الملائكة*

[QUOTE=engt0ta;668194]صورة القديس العظيم الانبا كاراس السائح صديق الملائكة


مامعنى صديق الملائكة ارجو الافادة و لك الشكر من صديقك ila salam
وشكرا خاص لمهندس مايكل سعد علي التصميم ​





[/QUOTE]


----------



## engt0ta (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صورة القديس العظيم الانبا كاراس السائح صديق الملائكة*

اولا شكرا علي المتابعة 


ثانيا انت حضرتك عاوز تفهم معني كلمة صديق  الملائكة

طيب هطلب من حضرتك الاول تقراء قصة حياتة 

من هنا 
http://avakaras.blogspot.com/2007/05/blog-post.html

وهنرجع نكمل تاني بعد متقراها 

بص بقه ياجميل معني صديق الملائكة 

يعني شريك الملايكة في تسبيح ربنا 

هوضحللك اكتر 

الانبا كاراس السائح وصل لدرجة روحية انه بقه شريك للملائكة في تسبيح ربنا وهو موجود علي الارض 

يعني زي الملايكة بيسبحة ربنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد 

هو بيسبح ربنا زيهم بالزبط علشان كده بيقول عليه شريك الملائكة في تسبيح ربنا 
او صديق الملائكة في تسبيح ربنا 

وربنا ينورا حياتك ويرشدك الي الملكوت ​


----------



## مجدى صلاح (15 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا علي تعب محبتك وبركة صلاة هذا القديس العظيم تكون معكم ومعنا امين*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليك على الصوره

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)




----------



## maher fouad (18 يوليو 2009)

:66:maher


engt0ta قال:


> صورة القديس العظيم الانبا كاراس السائح صديق الملائكة
> وشكرا خاص لمهندس مايكل سعد علي التصميم


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)




----------



## كوك (25 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على الصور*
_تسلم ايدك_
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (13 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااجميلة جدا


تسلم ايدك​


----------



## النهيسى (30 مارس 2010)

*

شكرا

صورا راااااااااااااااااااائعه


سلام الرب يسوع


​*


----------

